# network card not working



## canderhurt (Jul 10, 2009)

My mom has DSL with AT&T. After a storm, her internet quit working. Computer is still working. I talked with two reps from AT&T who took me through several rounds of looking for the problem. Both say that internet signal is good and modem is good, but seems that network card is not working. I'm not a computer geek so I need to know what to do from here. Is this a problem I can fix without taking the computer in somewhere? Any suggestions? Thanks so much.


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

The easiest solution is to install a new network card which isn't very hard. Here are some instructions on installing a network adapter (the site explains how to install 3 different types of network adapters. If the computer in question is a desktop computer, I would recommend the use of a wired internal network adapter).


----------



## cisco2600 (Jul 15, 2009)

Do a loop back on your network card to see if your network card is working or not.

If you have Windowsxp
click start -->run -->type cmd --> hit enter

at the dos prompt

you type ping 127.0.0.1 and hit enter

you should received 100% packets and 0% loss packet.

then you know your network car is working..and you might have modem or router problem...


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

OS running on all affected systems
*Make & models* of all equipment (routers, network cards, modems).
Wired or wireless? 
What wireless encryption is in use? (WPA, WPA2, WEP, None)
Browsers being used (Firefox, IE, Safari, Opera,...)
What security software is installed? (Firewalls, AV, Spyware, Malware,...)

Open up a command prompt (Start > run > cmd)
Type the following bolded commands and post the results for each affected machine.

*ipconfig /all*
*ping www.google.com *
*ping 74.125.53.99*

Note: To post results of commands, alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > select all >
alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > copy > paste in a message here. If you are on
a computer that can't connect to the internet then paste the contents in a text document and save it to a
portable media like a flash drive, then use an internet capable machine to post the contents.


----------



## evadzelarayan (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, Lorjack

Im actually having the same exact problem as the person who posted this forum. I have Windows Vista, and my network card is not working. So my internet (DSL) connects on my laptop wirelessly, but it wont work on my desktop and it was determined by my ISP (verizon) that my desktops network card adapter thing is what has caused the problem of not being able to connect to the internet on my desktop. I followed the steps that you said to follow on the command prompt, and here is what I got. I know this forum is like a year old, but i hope you can still help. Thanks!!!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Only Us>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : OnlyUs-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-25-8C-CB-87
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d5f2:76fe:e339:25c9%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.37.201(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D70765DB-06B8-43D4-B417-6A5DA187B
4CC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Only Us>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Users\Only Us>ping 74.125.53.99

Pinging 74.125.53.99 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 74.125.53.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Only Us>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Having said that....this old Thread is now Closed!


----------

